# SoundCloud Embed Enabled!



## Alex

Members can now post, share and play their SoundCloud music tracks in their posts or signatures!

Just copy and paste your SoundCloud link between the *SC* bb code, or click the SoundCloud icon




, so that it looks like this:



PHP:


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/warren-k-smith/i-can-tell[/SC]


It will then display this:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/warren-k-smith/i-can-tell[/SC]

Hope you enjoy listening to members' music.


----------



## Micky

This along with Spy, are kinda neat!
What other changes can we look forward to in the near future?


----------



## NewReligion

Alex said:


> Members can now post, share and play their SoundCloud music tracks in their posts or signatures!
> 
> Just copy and paste your SoundCloud link between the *SC* bb code, or click the SoundCloud icon
> 
> 
> 
> , so that it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/warren-k-smith/i-can-tell[/SC]
> 
> 
> It will then display this:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/warren-k-smith/i-can-tell[/SC]
> 
> Hope you enjoy listening to members' music.




Awesome. 

David ♫


----------



## Madbunyip

Done! Thanks, what a good idea!


----------



## Regulus

https://soundcloud.com/levrage

Hello Everyone. Here's a few tracks our band LevRage recorded with the JVM410H. Hope you enjoy them.

Thanks


----------



## FTMF

.


----------



## Hollowbody

Thanks owl licks.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

It doesn't work anymore...


----------



## gunboatstudio

I've chosen the perfect song to test this Soundcloud posting here. 

Urethra Fork.

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/smalltimevault/urethra-fork-the-point-where-i-start-to-judge[/SC]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

still doesn't work...


----------



## gunboatstudio

It just worked for me?

The only thing that I needed to do differently from what Alex showed in this original post was include "http://" in the soundcloud link that I pasted between the little [SC] code markers.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

hit the play button on the forum, doesn't work for me, it used to. I can click the link underneath & it'll take me to your page & I can hear it, but the embed doesn't work...

This is what I get:






notice there's no waveform in the widget? I hit the > play button & nothing happens, because there's no wave form. Click the link below & it's back to normal...


----------



## gunboatstudio

Dogs of Doom- I didn't realize you were having trouble playing them- I thought you couldn't post them. 

So, if I was an IT guy, then I'd take a stab and say "Reset your internet options to default in your browser. If still no then try it from another browser. If still no then slaughter a live chicken on the next full moon."


----------



## FinVintage

Hello!

Progressive heavyrock/metal from band called Eye X

Take a listen!






https://soundcloud.com/anttimatra/eye-x-its-time-for-you-to-shine


----------



## blues_n_cues

not enabled now...


----------



## paul-e-mann

Hey I have a great idea, how about enable the LIKES button again.


----------



## Ghostman

Broken Forum is broken.


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> hey i have a great idea, how about enable the likes button again.



like


----------



## Dmann

so how do we do it now with the new Forum?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dmann said:


> so how do we do it now with the new Forum?


Alex has to code it in. It will be included in the "media" button above, which now includes youtube, vimeo, metcafe, etc... It should also include soundcloud...


----------



## Australian

Its all happening:

http://www.marshallforum.com/index....aussie-do-van-halen.88809/page-2#post-1485788


----------



## voxman

Cool! Thought I'd contribute a few then.


----------



## voxman

(delete)


----------



## dslman

Test


----------



## SG~GUY

i cant get it from sound cloud to here yet...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

SG~GUY said:


> i cant get it from sound cloud to here yet...


copy the link.
use the tool, next to the image embed tool (on the right).
paste link
embed
post reply
done


----------



## SG~GUY

Thanx dog's, with everyone's help I got it done, I really wanted to post the video, I thought it was amusing


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## Dogs of Doom

JeffMcLeod said:


>


not sure what you're referring to here...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Never mind, I didn't see SoundCloud listed at first.

You know, because it's only right there smack in the middle, lol. 

We need an "Old Geezer" smiley.

--------------------------------

EDIT: Actually Doom, why don't you just go ahead and remove these 2-3 posts, since they really serve no purpose (other than to point out that I'm an idiot, lol).


----------



## 6StringStewie

Any chance you can add Clyp (https://clyp.it) for embedding, or should I just get a soundcloud account?


----------



## SkyMonkey

Delete


----------

